# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  چه exploit هايی از ابتدا نشر ويستا امده و نيز عملی (ريموت کنترل کامند شل) بودند؟

## the Dead

چه exploit هايی از ابتدا نشر ويستا امده و نيز عملی (ريموت کنترل کامند شل) بودند؟

----------

